# Out of ideas for this fireplace wall



## housedragonmom (Oct 11, 2008)

Every year that we have had a Halloween party I have decorated this fireplace. Last year it was a mummified guy stuck in a spider web that spanned the whole wall. This wall is 8' high and approximately 18' long so it is a large focal point in the room.
But I have hurt my brain trying to come up with something new. Help, please! Any ideas?


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

That wall is gorgeous!! the first thing I thought of right off the bat was a spider infestation maybe stemming from the fireplace and spreading across the wall. you could make some eggsacs from the tutorial on this forum and hang one in the fireplace and one or two just in front of the wall maybe in the corner. Maybe one or two giant legs or part of an eye set peeking out of the fire place?...just a thought


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

may be too close to last year though


----------



## HeatherR (Aug 27, 2010)

lol, the first thing I thought of when I saw it was how much the wall decorations look like huge eyeballs and the fireplace could be a huge gaping mouth with gnarly fangs.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Make a facade for a crematorium. Put a pile of those foam bag o' bones and a skull inside the firebox, with twinkling orange lights. The facade can be simulated iron for the actual burning chamber portion, or leave that great brick. Have another corpse in a coffin on that low shelf, waiting for "his turn to burn."

Funny signs like : "Ye Olde Crematorium: "Go ahead, make an ash of yourself." etc., can help convey the idea.


Nothin' says luvin' like a corpse in the oven."

Eric


----------



## skullboy (Sep 5, 2006)

Maybe something "like" this......................


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

housedragonmom I did put spiders on the wall and those dollar skulls in the fireplace with lights around and in them. You have way more wall space for it. I used those 3m poster stickers and they did not make up the wall and came off great!


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

We have also put candles in ours and have it as part of a mini scene. We do change themes every year, so decorating can be a challenge.










Eric


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey,
I saw flames and a gateway to hell. Perhaps make it to like an endless pit/tunnel with top/bottom and both sides as burning coals (see LT scares tutorial on burning coals) and use a two way mirror and standard mirror. 
No gateway to hell would be without some escaping tortured souls. You could use some scene setters available at most Halloween stores for this. If you could do a huge devil like SkullBoys Reaper suggestion I would taper the bottom of the his cloth to look as if he is coming out of the gateway to hell.


----------



## housedragonmom (Oct 11, 2008)

Heather, I was thinking something like your idea but I love the crematorium idea from Wolfbeard. I am not having a theme this year as usual...just a house of horrors so the crematorium will fit in. I had not had a good idea for the family room anyway. Time left to make something else? (checking calendar) yep, plenty!
Skullboy, that is huge. Was it homemade or purchased? That reaper may be in my future.

Thanks for all of the ideas. I will need another for next years party!


----------



## skullboy (Sep 5, 2006)

Purchased hands and skull,made the rest.


----------



## HeatherR (Aug 27, 2010)

housedragonmom said:


> Heather, I was thinking something like your idea but I love the crematorium idea from Wolfbeard.
> 
> Thanks for all of the ideas. I will need another for next years party!



I agree, that would be AWESOME  that's why I LOVE this site, so many creative ppl help to get our own creative juices flowing!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, what a great wall! Looks like you have some good ideas. Be sure to show us pics!


----------



## Piggles (Sep 2, 2010)

I saw something from nightmare on elm street i.e his furnace! i think you can even get a scene setter that has all the background bits to it but you can cut out the fake furnace part as you have a real opening! And lay loads of bones and maybe an escapee bloodied hand or torso crawling from it?


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

I like Wolfbeard's idea.....could just picture it! Make sure you post pics it is such a great space to decorate.


----------



## HalloweenHouseParty (Sep 14, 2010)

Wolfbeard said:


> We have also put candles in ours and have it as part of a mini scene. We do change themes every year, so decorating can be a challenge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your picture inspired a thought... 

Build a coffin, a nice one using quality materials. Then, remove your kitchen table and use the coffin as the kitchen table allowing your guests to sample tasty little finger foods. Arrange other decorations on top... candles, dead flowers, etc.

Inside the coffin, add a block of dry ice, so fog creeps out of the top edges of the coffin. 

How's that for a crazy idea?


----------



## housedragonmom (Oct 11, 2008)

Our party is this Saturday. I am running out of time and have way too many projects to finish so this is what I did. thanks everyone for all the help and with a party every year---I have so many great ideas!


----------



## HalloweenHouseParty (Sep 14, 2010)

housedragonmom said:


> Our party is this Saturday. I am running out of time and have way too many projects to finish so this is what I did. thanks everyone for all the help and with a party every year---I have so many great ideas!


it's sideways.


----------



## housedragonmom (Oct 11, 2008)

Funny. It's straight here at home.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome! What is the toe pincher made of? Be sure to post pics of your party, too.


----------



## housedragonmom (Oct 11, 2008)

I am super cheap so it is cardboard. Everything I have I have pretty much made out of cardboard boxes, duct tape, zip ties and the use of forums like this on the internet. I will post pics for this year in my albums after the party. And sorry it was sideways...not sure how that happened.


----------

